# Bought an AMNPS



## uzikaduzi (Sep 24, 2016)

Bought an AMNPS because of all the great reviews here and decided to test it out with some bacon (actually the other way around... had bacon curing and decided to buy an AMNPS) it is quite an upgrade over my hot plate and pan filled with wood chips... I was disappointed that I couldn't get 12 hours out of it full but 10 hours is way better than refilling the pan on the hot plate every 1.5 hours. I also got way less heat out of it. With a tin full of 10# of ice I kept it 1-2 degrees below ambient temps where the same situation was 10 above ambient temps with the hot plate.

Doesn't look to have taken as much color as wood chips but I don't want to go over board with my first run with pellets.

Thanks for all the great reviews on what looks like a great product.












20160924_121828.jpg



__ uzikaduzi
__ Sep 24, 2016


















20160924_120540.jpg



__ uzikaduzi
__ Sep 24, 2016


















20160922_175417.jpg



__ uzikaduzi
__ Sep 24, 2016






(I did fill it up the rest of the way at this point)


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks great, tell us about your bacon, cure, time, seasonings, pellet wood, we love those kind of details!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Keep-up-the-GOOD-Work.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Sep 24, 2016


----------



## dave17a (Sep 25, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks great, tell us about your bacon, cure, time, seasonings, pellet wood, we love those kind of details!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto. I would get at least 12 hrs.Pitmasters choice was my favorite. Give a nice mahogany color on at least 20 hrs. of smoke.


----------



## uzikaduzi (Sep 25, 2016)

Normally I do 1/2 cup kosher salt and 1/2 cup brown sugar with 2 tsp of cure#1 for a 10 pds belly and dry cure it for 14 days flipping daily. Pull and rinse and dry on a wire rack uncovered in the fridge for 7 more days smoke with a combination of oak and hickory or sub the hickory for pecan for 12 hours then back to the wire rack uncovered in the fridge for 7 days till slicing.

I decided to try pop's brine but the sugar to salt ratio seemed like it would be too sweet for me so I cut the sugar in half... 1 cup kosher salt, 1/2 cup white sugar, 1/2 cup brown sugar, heaping tbsp of cure #1, 1 gallon of water.

I followed my traditional times for cure and drying and I plan on waiting 7 days till slicing too.... I only had an unsmoked fry test for salt but it seemed good to me, but I do like salty bacon fwiw. 

I have another slab dry curing so I can compare using the AMNPS. 

I bought a 40pd bag of cookingpellets hickory which I used. I generally don't like pre-mixed thinks and like to do my own mixing, but I didn't mix anything with this.

I have a sockeye waiting to go in this afternoon (I have to do a salmon for my wife each time I do bacon because she doesn't care for bacon and I feel a little guilty haha) it seemed like most of the cheaper blended wood pellets use alder as a filler so I was excited that alder pellets would be cheaper than the non blended hickory ones I got... well that was a dream. It cost more per pd for straight alder than for the hickory


----------



## uzikaduzi (Sep 25, 2016)

I'll post a slice pic next weekend... this is 24 hours post smoke













20160925_213529.jpg



__ uzikaduzi
__ Sep 25, 2016


----------

